# A Boy and His Saw



## Bill1225 (Oct 31, 2011)

nice saw!!


----------



## phil619 (Dec 13, 2008)

Probably one of the best and most entertaining reviews on this site. Good job.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Great review!

Entertaining= Most definetly Yes
Useful= Not so much (I ain't gotz no stink'n $3K)

That new, big, beautiful, machine of yours sure eats up a bunch of floor space, don't it? If you want you can store your old saw at my place!


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

Great review. Very entertaining. 
The yellow rails look fine and don't stick out like a sore thumb. 
Very good customer service, and for that price, it should be. 
Congrats on the new saw, but if you ask me, I think it looks more like a '77 Trans Am from Smokey and the Bandit.


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice review!!! Loved the style!


----------



## AmandasHusband (Jan 10, 2011)

Like Khloe Kardashian through a pepperoni pizza.

Nice!

The review was entertaining and the saw is beautiful.


----------



## ToddTurner (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the same saw. Love it! See my review


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great review, nice saw


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Great review and that is one beautiful saw.


----------



## rikgn (May 18, 2010)

What a story of love. I was riveted to my monitor as each chapter unfolded. O Yea, Nice saw too.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I think you may have just bested Shakespeare. That was beautiful.

Very nice saw.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice saw if you're a Pittsburgh Steeler's fan. As a Cleveland Brown's fan, that saw would NEVER be in my shop!!! Just kidding, great story! Sounds like you got a good deal!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very pretty saw enjoy.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

That is one beautiful saw, and a great, detailed review! Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
" Blue Collar Woodworking? FINALLY, a woodworking show for us morons! " -The Hoboken Evening Review


----------



## seriousturtle (Apr 13, 2009)

That was a great story. Thanks for sharing hero.


----------



## Philzoel (Dec 26, 2011)

I am happy for you. To go from Ok to perfection is glories. I went from Craftsman $120 table saw to a Jet $1000 and it was so exciting a nearly slept with it. It ran so smooth, was so easy and quiet I was in heaven. Then I got a good blade and have literally went wild. Woodworking with good tools is a treasure.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

I bought my first table saw 35 years ago… a Unisaw. Its still in use in the shop. When I decided I needed another table saw for the shop over a year ago, I went with a PM2000 after looking at all the others… Saw Stop and the new Unisaw etc. No regrets whatsoever.

Congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

I got kinda excited there in the middle, but the dip in the fence brought me down for as I too have a dip.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

.003…C'mon, it's woodworking, not aerospace..Thats a sharp looking saw…I like the gold and black. Can't ever go wrong with a Powermatic..Did they kick in the fancy shwag anniversary floor mat? Such a deal…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, what a great journey


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great review…love it ! The saw looks fantastic…cant beat Powermatic. Have fun!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd gladly donate a finger for that saw,-enjoy.


----------



## Shelbdog (Dec 21, 2012)

Where did you get the powermatic floor mat?


----------

